# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  quedada madrileña: FOTOS Y VIDEOS

## Ella

pues eso!!, ya estoy haciendo planes para lo que hare cuando termine
el viernes me ire de marcha hasta el dia siguiente, pero el viernes puedo estar con vosotros...  :Wink:  

quienes poriais quedar? donde os viene bien? a mi me pilla bien si es alonso o moncloa ya que el autobus me deja en principe pio.

pd: necesito MUCHAS barajas viejas, asi que si alguno me puede traer un mazo, da igual que esten lsa cartas firmadas, arrugadas...

pd2: en plaza de las artes: cabaret de magia de cerca. despues de la quedada vamos? dice que es solo para adultos...es por lo de cabaret? salen en bola o algo asi? no creo,no?

----------


## Rafa505

¿Por esa fecha esta Magomigue en el teatro?.
Yo voy.


Vale, ese día sí está Magomigue en el teatro, yo lo dejo caer...

----------


## Mr Poza

Ese fin de semana son las fiestas de Tres Cantos.  Si os quereis venir, podemos tomar algo haciendo unas magias y luego juerga toda la noche.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Ese fin de semana son las fiestas de Tres Cantos.  Si os quereis venir, podemos tomar algo haciendo unas magias y luego juerga toda la noche.


Me apunto

----------


## Ella

yo por la noche no puedo..solo podria por la tarde hasta las 12 o un poquito mas como mucho...

----------


## eldavy

Pues ya son largas las tardes en Villaviciosa...  :Lol:

----------


## ElGranDantón

Pues aquí en Beijing no te cuento lo cortas que son, jaja!

----------


## Ella

> Pues ya son largas las tardes en Villaviciosa...


ey! tu eres el que venia a villa los fines de semana :Confused: 


popt dice que no podria,yago termina los examenes la semana siguiente. le he enviado un sms a manolo...a ver que me dice.

gonzalo: a ti tus padres te dejarian ir? tendrias que tomar el buho desde 3 cantos a madrid, luego el buho hasta tu pueblo y que tus padre te recojan en la estacion... :twisted:

----------


## kalandraka

A Gonzalo si le tengo que llevar yo a borriquito hasta nuestro pueblo le llevo........ :twisted:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> gonzalo: a ti tus padres te dejarian ir? tendrias que tomar el buho desde 3 cantos a madrid, luego el buho hasta tu pueblo y que tus padre te recojan en la estacion... :twisted:


Ya me las apañaré. De todas formas seguro que me dejan porque he sacado un 9 en un examen de literatura (cuando lo que suelo ascar es 5/6  :D )

De momento de Sanse vamos kalandraka y yo.




> A Gonzalo si le tengo que llevar yo a borriquito hasta nuestro pueblo le llevo........ Twisted Evil


Trato hecho   :Lol:

----------


## Rafa505

¿Pero dónde va ser?, ¿en Tres Cantos?, ufff imposible son como mil paradas desde Getafe, ni aunque saque un 9 en Literatura.
Si es donde siempre si me apunto.

----------


## Manolo Talman

> yo por la noche no puedo..solo podria por la tarde hasta las 12 o un poquito mas como mucho...


claro... hasta las 12 porque luego se convierte en calabaza  :P

----------


## ElGranDantón

Eso era el carruaje xD!

----------


## Manolo Talman

es que decir que se convertia en rata me parecia muy duro jajaja

besos clau.

----------


## Ella

> es que decir que se convertia en rata me parecia muy duro jajaja
> 
> besos clau.



jua jua jua....ya veras como me metere contigo, a ver con que "luc" nos sorprendes. tienes que venir, tengo que verte, no nos vemos desde hace mas de un año....  :Wink:  y hay cierto libro que me tienes que dejar...  :roll:

----------


## miguelajo

Dejaros de leches de fiestas...como os perdais la gala del 23 en la Plaza de las Artes ireis al infierno por ello.
Yo iré seguro...ya tengo mis entraditas!!!
Salu2
Miguel AJO

----------


## Felipe

No puedo ir porque estaré en la playita en esa fecha. Pero ya tengo mi entrada para ver a Mago Migue el 19.

----------


## Rafa505

¿Qué hay en la plaza de las artes?, es que en la web lo que sí hay es un troyano que en cuanto te metes te salta el antivirus y no lo puedo ver.

Vale, lo he encontrado en la web de la escuela de Ana Tamariz, ¿es la de Dámaso, Camilo Vazquez, Antonio Romero, Agustín Leal y Alberto de Figueiredo por el módico precio de 10€?, igual estaba bien. :roll:  :roll:

----------


## Ella

> ¿Qué hay en la plaza de las artes?, es que en la web lo que sí hay es un troyano que en cuanto te metes te salta el antivirus y no lo puedo ver.
> 
> Vale, lo he encontrado en la web de la escuela de Ana Tamariz, ¿es la de Dámaso, Camilo Vazquez, Antonio Romero, Agustín Leal y Alberto de Figueiredo por el módico precio de 10€?, igual estaba bien. :roll:  :roll:


a mi me apetece ir, y asi vemos a miguel alli...la cueston es que en la web de la plaza dice que no es para adultos...te dejaran entrar?   :Lol:

----------


## shark

no puedes salir por la noche y yo pretendiendo dejarte entrar en el lado oscuro :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Ella

> no puedes salir por la noche y yo pretendiendo dejarte entrar en el lado oscuro



a ver, estoy de examenes y duermo al dia unas 4/5 horas de 7 a 12 am, si am, estudio tambien por la noche.
si el viernes despues de un examen que ire practicamente sin dormir, voy a empalmar y salir toda la noche, para llegar a casa a las 7 y si eso dormir algo, o estar con mis amigas y pasar toda la mañana en la piscina y asi sopa quedar con los magos el sabado..pues hijo, yo quiero dormir bien al menos el sabado   :Lol:

----------


## shark

el lado oscuro nunca duerme!  8-)

----------


## Ella

> el lado oscuro nunca duerme!  8-)


si!!!, no durmais y salgamos de fiesta con rafa y gonzalo que solo tienen 12 años!!!   :Lol:   de marcha por 3 cantos!!! (es coña chicos, no os lo temeis a mal, ya sabesi que os quiero   :Lol:  )

EDITO: 
lo de la reserva como va? se reserva y se entregan las entradas el dia de la actuacion? (yo no podria ir a buscarlas antes)

----------


## Rafa505

Ya quisiera yo tener 12 años y no estar hasta el culo de exámenes.  :Wink:   :Smile1:  
Vuelvo a preguntar, ¿la quedada es en Tres Cantos o en Madrid centro?.

----------


## Ella

> Ya quisiera yo tener 12 años y no estar hasta el culo de exámenes.   
> Vuelvo a preguntar, ¿la quedada es en Tres Cantos o en Madrid centro?.


yo prefiero en madrid...si vais todos a 3 cantos pues no queda otra
pero si quedamos en madrid, nos tomamos algo, vamos donde encarna y luego a la plaza de las artes ...de lujo
le enviare un mail a david a ver si se viene...

----------


## Rafa505

Donde "una tienda de magia" no abre por las tardes... . Si es en Tres Cantos no voy a poder ir, que es de punta a punta de Madrid.

----------


## Ella

> Donde "una tienda de magia" no abre por las tardes... . Si es en Tres Cantos no voy a poder ir, que es de punta a punta de Madrid.


ninguna de las 2 abre por las tardes?? no me digas!!!

----------


## Ayy

malditos...... quedais cuando yo ya no puedo..... idos a la..... casa de Ignoto con sus numis....
 :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 



 un examen nada mas de selectividad!!!!!!!! mañana ya fiesta...... bufff menos mal...

----------


## Ella

> malditos...... quedais cuando yo ya no puedo..... idos a la..... casa de Ignoto con sus numis....
>  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 
> 
> 
> 
>  un examen nada mas de selectividad!!!!!!!! mañana ya fiesta...... bufff menos mal...


y por que no puedes? selectividad termina esta semana...luego se hace botellon en el campus, un amigo suele llevar alcohol en el maletero del coche para vender.
tio, que quieres estudiar? suerte!!!, mucha suerte porque las carreras guays piden mas de 8 y tu seguro que no llegas   :Lol:   :Lol:   haber hecho la selectividad en el sur, que alli te dejan usar calculadora cientifica con tdas las chuletas metidas, si..esas que te hacen las integrales pasito a pasito por la pantalla

pd: no tio, es coña...felicidades, has superado todas las espectativas que tenia de ti, no me puedo creer no solo hayas heco bachiller, si no que lo hayas terminado y en junio!!!, la selectividad es facil, lo dificil es terminar la carrera
suerte!

----------


## Dow

yo ya tenía fichado desde hace tiempo un conciertillo... asique no podré, perdona clau...


ah, es wolfmother jiji

----------


## kalandraka

Yo no es por parecer el papa de todos, pero podriamos ir concretando algo no?? Que al final acabara apareciendo el pobre Gonzalo solo y me hara ir para que lo traiga a borriquito..........jejejjej

----------


## Ella

> Yo no es por parecer el papa de todos, pero podriamos ir concretando algo no?? Que al final acabara apareciendo el pobre Gonzalo solo y me hara ir para que lo traiga a borriquito..........jejejjej


pero tu vienes? en un principio quedaremos por la tarde y luego iremos a la plaza de las artes,  pero necesito saber si las entradas reservadas se pueden buscar el dia de la actuacion...

el cabaret de magia empieza uno a las 8: 30 y otro a las 10:30
miguel ajo, a cual vas tu? ivan manson ira a las de las 10:30

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Yo voto por la de las 8:30

----------


## Felipe

Sí, Claudia. Las entradas se pueden reservar por teléfono y luego recogerlas en taquilla antes de la actuación.

----------


## Dramagic

Yo también iré a la plaza de las artes a las 22:30

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

No entiendo ese empeño que tenéis en ir a sitios donde no estaré yo. En fin....  :roll:

----------


## Ella

> Yo voto por la de las 8:30


jo, venga, a las 10 y media...dile a tus padres que te dejo en coche en plaza castilla   :Wink:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Mmm... 10:30, acabará a algo más de las 12. Luego habrá que charlar un rato, me llevas a plaza castilla sobre las 12:45, a esas horas a saber a qué hora pasa el autobús...

No sé yo. Si voy es a las 8:30

----------


## Ella

> Mmm... 10:30, acabará a algo más de las 12. Luego habrá que charlar un rato, me llevas a plaza castilla sobre las 12:45, a esas horas a saber a qué hora pasa el autobús...
> 
> No sé yo. Si voy es a las 8:30


duran 2 horas las actuaciones??!! no creo...os dejan entrar siendo menores de edad,no? (en la web dice solo adultos)

----------


## Dramagic

El sabado se va a quedar alguien después de la actuación de la plaza de las artes para salir por ahi? Alguna chica guapa?

----------


## Ayy

> Iniciado por Ayy
> 
> malditos...... quedais cuando yo ya no puedo..... idos a la..... casa de Ignoto con sus numis....
>  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 
> 
> 
> 
>  un examen nada mas de selectividad!!!!!!!! mañana ya fiesta...... bufff menos mal...
> 
> ...


joder tia... vaya espectativas que tenias puestaS  en mi no :Confused:  xD

yo empiezo a currar el sabado 16... si quereis hacer la quedada en la piscina en la que curro... por mi debuty ajjajaja
por cierto clau.... voy a sacar una media de 9 en selctividfad... para seguir superando las espectativas que tenias puestas en mi xD

----------


## Ella

> **** tia... vaya espectativas que tenias puestaS  en mi no xD
> 
> yo empiezo a currar el sabado 16... si quereis hacer la quedada en la piscina en la que curro... por mi debuty ajjajaja
> por cierto clau.... voy a sacar una media de 9 en selctividfad... para seguir superando las espectativas que tenias puestas en mi xD


ventajas de estar en un cole privado   :Lol:  
las piscinas cierran a las 9, te da tiempo de sobra ir a la plaza de las artes
rafa, tu podrias ir a la plaza a las 10:30? o tampoco te dejan?
kalandraca, vienes al final?
poza, te bajas a madrid con carlos?
busy, tu no te apuntas?
david: puedo intentarme quedar un pelin mas, pero como mucho a la una y algo me tengo que ir....
hay que ir pronto para cojer sitio? miguel/david, a que hora llegariais a la plaza?

pd: EN LA WEB de la plaza de las artes, en el cartel (no programacion) donde figueran los magos que estaran dice: *SOLO MAYORES DE 18 AÑOS*.
asi que un grupo quedamos a las 5, hasta las 10 o 9 y pico y luego nos vamos a la plaza...

----------


## rafa cama

> poza, te bajas a madrid con carlos?


Pero, ¿Carlos ha vuelto ya de las Américas?

Siempre soy yo el último que me entero.

Yo me apuntaré al plan de los tricantinos, sea el que sea, salvo causas de fuerza mayor (es decir, mujeres).

Saludines.

----------


## Iván Manso

Yo iré a la Plaza a la sesión de las 22:30h. Pero no podré quedar antes por motivos de estudios (época de exámenes), pero los que vengan a esa hora allí nos vemos, y los que vengan a la otra pues nos vemos cuando salgáis jeje

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por Ella
> 
> poza, te bajas a madrid con carlos?
> 
> 
> Pero, ¿Carlos ha vuelto ya de las Américas?
> 
> Siempre soy yo el último que me entero.
> 
> ...


pero carlos esta en las amaricas.. :Confused: ?  :Lol:

----------


## rafa cama

Vale. No soy el ultimo  :Smile1:

----------


## Rafa505

A la de más tarde no puedo ir, que luego tengo que volver y es un montón, más de una hora en metro. si fuera iría a la de las 8 y media.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

¿Cómo va la quedada en tres cantos? ¿Poza, rafa, yo y resto del ganado que haya por ahí?

----------


## Mr Poza

La cosa en Tres Cantos pues esta como siempre.  

Yo a las fiestas voy a bajar seguro, lo que no se es si antes me pasaré por la plaza de las artes, pero este miercoles lo hablo con unos amiguetes con los que he quedado :Wink1:   Si os quereis venir, sea el que sea esta invitado. Solo un único requisito, cada uno tiene que llevar una chica disponible   :Lol:  

Carlos aun esta en las Américas y viene prontito pero no a tiepo para esto. El 26 le tendremos por aqui dando guerra.

Un abrazo

----------


## BusyMan

Estaré en Zaragoza para el día ese, una pena.

Gonzalo NO soy ganado ni he hecho ninguna referencia que pueda hacer suponer que me gusta que me llamen así.


Me perderé la actuación de Camilo, me está reconcomiendo eso por dentro desde hace varios días :P

Ya me contareis qué tal es y qué tal sale y qué tal queda y cómo la pintan.

----------


## Ella

> La cosa en Tres Cantos pues esta como siempre.  
> 
> Yo a las fiestas voy a bajar seguro, lo que no se es si antes me pasaré por la plaza de las artes, pero este miercoles lo hablo con unos amiguetes con los que he quedado  Si os quereis venir, sea el que sea esta invitado. Solo un único requisito, cada uno tiene que llevar una chica disponible   
> 
> Carlos aun esta en las Américas y viene prontito pero no a tiepo para esto. El 26 le tendremos por aqui dando guerra.
> 
> Un abrazo



y te vendrias a la de las 8 o a las de las diez?
rafa, donde cojes el bus para getafe?

gonazalo, las fiestas en 3 cantos es por la noche...  :Lol:   fiesta, musica, alcohol   :Wink:

----------


## Rafa505

Cojo el metro, lo cojo desde metrosur y ya cojo la línea 10 hasta Tribunal, eso para ir al Laberinto, pero si es desde Lavapies no tengo ni idea.

----------


## Ella

> Cojo el metro, lo cojo desde metrosur y ya cojo la línea 10 hasta Tribunal, eso para ir al Laberinto, pero si es desde Lavapies no tengo ni idea.


esta en puerta de toledo el sitio, exactamente a 7 estaciones de aluche. yo te podria dejar en coche, de todas formas, en plz españa o p.pio, sin problemas. yo voy en coche hasta la zona de la vaguada (b.pilar, norte) y alli cojo la m40 a mi casa (vivimos cerca   :Lol:  )

he avisado a mas amigos (no entran a foros) para que se vengan...  :Lol:  
gonzalo, tu tienes que venir con nosotros que te has de traer la camara... :twisted:

----------


## Ella

IMPORTANTE

alguno de los que va a la quedada puede venderme/regalar: una goma con forma de estrella y barajas viejas?

----------


## Mr Poza

Como ya he dicho hasta el miercoles no puedo confirmar nada, lo hablare con el "ganao" y a ver que sale. Por cierto si alguien se apunta a una juerga el miercoles que avise. El jueves por la mañana voy a ir a ver No somos nadie y mejor que madrugar es acostarse tarde...

Lo de las gomas de estrella veremos lo que se puede hacer. Tengo muy poquitas. A ver si alguien cercano hace un pedido a la tienda y encargo unas pocas que al año que viene van a venir bien  :P 

Nos vemos el sábado

----------


## Ella

yo acabo de hacer un pedido... :(

----------


## kalandraka

Yo tb acabo de hacer un pedido,por los pelos....pero para otra vez contad conmigo    :Wink:

----------


## Ella

> Yo tb acabo de hacer un pedido,por los pelos....pero para otra vez contad conmigo


ey, pero tu venias o no :Confused:  al final no has dicho nada...

EDITO: como hay gente qu eno se ha enterado...(ayy)
por ahora sera asi la cosa:
unos cuantos quedaremos por la tarde (en madrid) para hacer magia e ir por la noche a la plaza de las artes donde estaran: david, ivi, miguel ajo...
otro grupo, saldra de marcha por 3 cantos (rafa, poza), y puede que vayan a la plaza (por confirmar)

pd: luego colgare fotos y videos para hacer una competicion con la caca quedada que hacen los catalanes...a ver que gana, voto por encuesta   :Lol:

----------


## Ayy

vale.... y entonces lo de por la tarde donde seria??
hora y esas cosas... por ver si podria ir o no...

----------


## Rafa505

Pero, vamos a ver, ¿quién va a ir a lo que es la quedada?, no fiestas ni actuación, a la quedada.

----------


## Ayy

dios.. menudo desastre!!!
xD
a ver.. lo primero seria poner lugar y hora... y el que pueda que se apunte no :Confused:  digo yo!

----------


## Ella

> dios.. menudo desastre!!!
> xD
> a ver.. lo primero seria poner lugar y hora... y el que pueda que se apunte no digo yo!


*A LA QUEDADA VAN:*
Ella
Ayy (segun creo)
mariio (a lo mejor,por confirmar)
Rafa

seria a las 5:30 en alonso (laberinto) o moncloa (sotano del "vangoc")

----------


## Rafa505

Voto por Laberinto.

----------


## mariio

voto por laverinto y sigue por confirmar

----------


## Ella

jaja,os ha gustado laverinto,eh?,jajaja...bueno, en vangoc no hay tanto ruido...nos podriamos grabar en video
como querais

----------


## mariio

dond esta eso?

----------


## Ella

> dond esta eso?


en moncloa,ya fuisteis una vez, pero como la gente fumaba os quedasteis arriba
la gracia es estar en el sotano:
no hay camareros
mesas grandes
asientos de sobra
y esta vacio

----------


## mariio

a moncloa no,mu lejos,el laberinto sta mas centrao pa todos
al lao de houdini hay un sitio mu weno q s llama la opera flotante q sta mu bn

----------


## Rafa505

No estás intentando vender la moto de lo de Moncloa eh   :Lol:   :Lol:  .
Yo prefiero el Laberinto porque me pilla mejor, pero igual si que es peor que lo de Moncloa.

----------


## Ayy

jaja si invitas tu clau... porque creo que eran muchas pelas una mierda de coca-cola xD
yo tambien estoy pendiente de confirmar... si llueve voy seguro, porque cierran las piscinas jajaja
y si no... me lo tengo que pensar.. por pedir dia libre..

EDITO:
Bien por lo del video Ella  :Wink1:

----------


## Ayy

> Iniciado por Ayy
> 
> dios.. menudo desastre!!!
> xD
> a ver.. lo primero seria poner lugar y hora... y el que pueda que se apunte no digo yo!
> 
> 
> *A LA QUEDADA VAN:*
> Ella
> ...


malcom (gonzalo) tambien viene no?? xD
eso me ha dicho el..

----------


## Ella

venga, pues a laberinto
si alguno puede que lleve una carta cara blanca (dorso normal) para probar una idea que tengo...si funciona me la compro, prometo devolversela   :Lol: 
quien de vosotros hace magia con monedas/esponjas? ayy hacias monedas,no :Confused: , que preguntaste por el empalme multiple..
EDITO:
me sobran: bolas de croche negras (azul oscuro), montura de monedero (ya que tengo dos), tengo el dvd de la baraja cardtoon (si alguno me lo cambia por un libro baratillo).

----------


## Ayy

yo hago tonterias con monedas.... xD estoy tratando de perfeccionar el maldito empalme clasico... mas que mano aprece que tenga un muñon... 
DIOSSSSS HA GANADO EL MADRID!!!!! oeoeoeoeoeoeoeoeoe xD

Ella... yo quiero verte hacer magia con las bolas  8)  8)  8) 
y libros baratitos no tengo... pero... a algun trato se podria llegar no :Confused:  xD

----------


## Ella

se hara algo al final? yo a la plaza de las artes ya tengo mi entrada reservada.
los que van por la noche: alguno queda en el metro para no ir solita?
al resto, quedamos al final por la tarde?

----------


## Rafa505

Yo sí.

----------


## Ella

dow tambien se viene a la quedada, y a la gala de las 10:30
entonces a las 5:30 en el laberinto.
he quedado a con david (porque somos muy puntuales) a las 5:30 en el metro alonso martinez (laberinto esta a dos pasos)
dudo que vuelva a entrar al foro...pero ya queda todo arreglado

AVISO: el lunes estare por valencia !!!!   :Lol:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

ehh, "copiones"
En "nuestro" post estamos discutiendo realizar una KDD a nivel Español. Dadnos vuestra opinión! (en nuestro post, claro, que así lo llenamos más)

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=13361




> ... ¿Que tal si organizamos para más adelante una Quedada Española? es decir, un fin de semana en una ciudad. Pero eso si, organizada con 3 meses de adelanto como mínimo 
> 
> Pero no será una Quedada normal, pues los invitados a la ciudad serán conducidos por los residentes a varios eventos y actos a lo largo del fin de semana
> 
> Usease que la ciudad anfitriona le toca currar al estilo JJ.OO. (no se va a ir sólo para estar en un bar... hay que hacer ruta!)
> 
> ¿Que os parece la idea?
> 
> PD: sí, barato no será, pk tocará ir a teatros y demás bares de mal vivir donde conviven los magos.

----------


## Ella

*para concretar*

-en alonso martinez (metro o laberinto, para quien llegue tarde): 5: 30
dow
Ella
un amigo mago (que a lo mejor trae mas magos
rafa

-actuacion plaza de las artes: 9:15/30 (para recojer entradas)
ivan
david
miguelajo
Ella
dow

----------


## Dow

me siento como uno más, qué bonito...

----------


## Ayy

bufff yo no creo que pueda ir... me quedo sin conocer a Ella...  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(

----------


## Dow

cachis, yo que te quería endiñar el reloj...

----------


## Ayy

jajajaja 
todavia no has endilgado el reloj :Confused: ? 
hay que joderse......
xD

----------


## Ella

la gala alucianante, que os cuente dow
al final nos fuimos a cenar con gea, figueiredo, gabi..
tengo videos y fotos
pronto lo pondre en la web, asi que aqui os dejo las foto
besos! qu eme voy a valencia

----------


## Dow

Gea reconoció a Ella de haberla visto en videos... Gabi alagó a Ella diciéndola que lo hace todo de maravilla... mágicamente hablando. La chica se fue más ancha que larga.

Enorme la gala, y todo eso, muahaha.

----------


## kalandraka

Que envidia me dais.......pero de la mala mala "degeneraos";nada de envidia sana.

Bueno ahora lo que toca es que alguien haga una cronica en condiciones no??

Saludines

----------


## BusyMan

Ole qué guapo sale mi Alex! jeje y en la mayoría de las fotos... debe ser que la cámara de Claudia tiene auto enfoque hacia él  :Wink1:

----------


## Dow

pues yo creo que la cámara de clauda aun guarda fotos... no echaste unas mil más? juraría que hiciste más  :117:

----------


## Ella

> Ole qué guapo sale mi Alex! jeje y en la mayoría de las fotos... debe ser que la cámara de Claudia tiene auto enfoque hacia él


tienes que verle en el video en el que gabi le hace magia  :117: 
en cuanto pueda los editare para poder subirlos.
dow, esas eran todas las fotos
como no es que has contado los juegos??
figueiredo hizo su rutina de cubiletes (entre otras cosas), antonio romero una coinsidencia de carta entre 2 personas, una la elegia y metia un cuchillo en el mazo justo en lam misma carta (de otra baraja), camilo fue espectacular: una rutina donde intervenian apilamientos dedados y luego la aparicion de la carta firmada (por 2 espectadores) dentro de una botella de wiscky, llena, con tapa y envoltura. hubo tambien magia con monedas: 3 monedas firmadas viajaban hasta un vaso que estaba metido en el bolsillo de la chaqueta, las manos no se acercaban lo mas minimo y se percibia la aparicion con un sonoro "click".

mucha much amagia, muchisima.
entre los espectadores tambien: nos dieron 4 cartas, laspartimos en dos, guardamos uno de los trozos, y tras muchos cortes, mezclas, cambios de posiscion como uno queria...nos quedabamos con un solo trocito que coinsidia con el qu eteniamos guardado.

en cuanto pueda subo los videos
 8-)

----------


## Dow

yo no he puesto lo que hubo porque sabía que lo harías tú jiji

y es cierto, no había más fotos... eran videos

----------


## Ella

ya seta, por fin:
los videos y las fotos estan en:

http://perso.gratisweb.com/magos/que...7/alb/gala.htm

----------


## Dramagic

Una pregunta, claudia...pedisteis permiso para grabar y colgar los videos a los artistas?

Mas que nada por el tema ético y el respeto y todas esas cosas...

----------


## Ella

> Una pregunta, claudia...pedisteis permiso para grabar y colgar los videos a los artistas?
> 
> Mas que nada por el tema ético y el respeto y todas esas cosas...


si, de hecho gabi hizo la rutina pensando en el foro   :Wink:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Dow, en la primera foto se te ve el bucle   :Lol:

----------


## Dow

no estaba haciendo un juego con él, estaba enseñándolo y Clau tomó la foto para luego ponerla en el libro que sacaré en breves que será mucho mejor que todos los que aconsejais a los nuevos... a partir de ahora caundo alguien pregunte "quiero empezar en magia cómo lo hago?" decidle que hablen conmigo...


por cierto Clau, gracias por no colgar mi video  :117: 













pd.- era coña lo del libro, pero sí estaba enseñando una movida con gomas elásticas y la baraja...

----------

